# This Uber math is so confusing! Why I only get $11.25 and not $18.53?



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

Someone please explain to me. Are they telling me without the surge I will only get $2 for a delivery?!? Uber is scamming!!!


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Yes. You would have only received $2 without the surge. But without the surge you never would have taken the offer, right? We don't know the mileage but a $2 offer is never profitable.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

FL_Steve said:


> We don't know the mileage but a $2 offer is never profitable.


Are you sure? If you did 100 orders you'd make $200.


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

FL_Steve said:


> Yes. You would have only received $2 without the surge. But without the surge you never would have taken the offer, right? We don't know the mileage but a $2 offer is never profitable.


Definitely I wouldn’t! Here:


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Are you sure? If you did 100 orders you'd make $200.


I will let the next moronn take the order!


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

FL_Steve said:


> Yes. You would have only received $2 without the surge. But without the surge you never would have taken the offer, right? We don't know the mileage but a $2 offer is never profitable.





FL_Steve said:


> Yes. You would have only received $2 without the surge. But without the surge you never would have taken the offer, right? We don't know the mileage but a $2 offer is never profitable.
> [/QUOT
> 
> No I wouldn’t. Here


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

"Uber math". Spot on. Hopefully that won't catch on, the next thing we know they'll be teaching that in the schools.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Are you sure? If you did 100 orders you'd make $200.


Can you do that in a day while paying five dollars plus in gas?

No, so it ain’t profitable!!!

Well I guess someone could try but not enough meth could make it happen even if you mix coke and tar into it and dead vein it into you!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Can you do that in a day while paying five dollars plus in gas?
> 
> No, so it ain’t profitable!!!
> 
> Well I guess someone could try but not enough meth could make it happen even if you mix coke and tar into it and dead vein it into you!


What tipped you off? 😂


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Guess Uber wanted that delivery bad enough to surge it.

Touching people's food is risky.

What if someone spiked it then everyone blames the Uber driver.

If they want it that bad they can call an Uber and get it themselves.

$2? Must didn't have any newbie drivers around to exploit.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Im not clear what the complaint is on a 8/10 of a mile for $11.25 in less the 15 min.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> What tipped you off? 😂


Maybe because I have tried it to see what would happen … Wait, are we discussing the two dollar orders or doing a speed ball?

( Don’t ask me how I know this stuff! )

Anyhoo, even at five dollars a pop you ain’t getting two bills in a day unless you work twelve hours and do four deliveries an hour and then of course you will make the two bills plus but again not enough meth or speed balls I tell ya!!!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Timlee252525 said:


> I will let the next moronn take the order!


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

elelegido said:


> View attachment 664243


Ha Ha!

Satire?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Judge and Jury said:


> Ha Ha!
> 
> Satire?


Yes.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

elelegido said:


> Yes.





elelegido said:


> Yes.


LOL.

Is that a rock or a magic 8 ball?

I could use one for hidden tip offers on DD.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Judge and Jury said:


> LOL.
> 
> Is that a rock or a magic 8 ball?
> 
> I could use one for hidden tip offers on DD.


It's a rock, but "Those in glass houses should not throw Magic 8 Balls" does sound better.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

elelegido said:


> It's a rock, but "Those in glass houses should not throw Magic 8 Balls" does sound better.


I thought it had something to do with throwing stones at two dollar offers in the bush while in a glass house.

I probably stretched the definition of humor in this post,

But damn;

Both your animations were spot on, clever, and very funny.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Are you sure? If you did 100 orders you'd make $200.


But you’d spend $300 doing it


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Customer got paid $7.28 to take a ride.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Can you do that in a day while paying five dollars plus in gas?
> 
> No, so it ain’t profitable!!!
> 
> Well I guess someone could try but not enough meth could make it happen even if you mix coke and tar into it and dead vein it into you!


Coke is too expensive.

Drink a gallon of moonshine or 151. Pass out.

Wake up and take all the meth, sweat out remaining water.

Now pee into your gas tank. What is left in your system is now a highly refined distillate.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Coke is too expensive.
> 
> Drink a gallon of moonshine or 151. Pass out.
> 
> ...


Too expensive and time consuming.

Siphoning gas in the wee hours of the morning is much more productive, in my experience.

I have tried both methods, and, in my opinion, siphoning is the way to go.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

For the time, expense and risk of siphoning, you could have made a delivery and earned the gas money.

I just did a coolant and oil change on my porsche, trying to "save" money. 6 gallons of antifreeze and 10 quarts of oil.

Half of these liquids are now on the garage floor, and the rest is on me. A little bit got into the drain pans.

Lesson learned.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

You did right accepting that delivery. $11.00 is fare for the distance.

But without the surge it would have been hot garbage.


----------



## The Uber Guru Sydney (May 20, 2019)

i honestly believe UBER are cooking the books


----------



## The Uber Guru Sydney (May 20, 2019)

on weekend i got offered a 175 km fare 

the passenger was in my car , on shorter fare, and showed me 2 uber quotes $342 and $353

I agreed to do for the lower amount as he was already in my car and UBER wouldn't allow him to update destination as "too far"

After the fare was completed i received $234 

now consider uber take 27.5% and we followed the UBER route , where did the rest of the money go ?

27.5% of $342 = $94.05 ($248)

27.5% of $353 = $97.07 ($250)

so where does the $14-16 evaporate too, why is it UBER calculations always have hidden factors


----------



## Cabbage19901 (Dec 28, 2021)

Still better than $1hr slavery pay in China right? You should be grateful that you are here in the United States, Chinaman. 🤔


Timlee252525 said:


> Someone please explain to me. Are they telling me without the surge I will only get $2 for a delivery?!? Uber is scamming!!!
> View attachment 664207
> 
> View attachment 664208


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Cabbage19901 said:


> Still better than $1hr slavery pay in China right? You should be grateful that you are here in the United States, Chinaman. 🤔


$1 is more than zero, and alot more than paying to work.


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

Timlee252525 said:


> Someone please explain to me. Are they telling me without the surge I will only get $2 for a delivery?!? Uber is scamming!!!
> View attachment 664207
> 
> View attachment 664208


Yup they watch close to steal more money from you.


----------

